# NIC cubes or similar options?



## pani (Feb 2, 2014)

I had hutches for my bunnies... but they hate being cooped up when I'm asleep or out of the house. They've been quickly destroying the wooden hutches as fast as they can.

Ideally I wish I could find NIC cubes available here, or orderable online without a ridiculous price tag.  I know there's always the xpen route but it would be nice if I were able to construct a multi-storey pen to save space. Any hints/tips? I feel bad leaving my buns cooped up all night! There's no space to run around in their cages.


----------



## selbert (Feb 2, 2014)

I found some NIC cubes very reasonably priced on Amazon! Or you can buy a cage something like this: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0064OEJGM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And take the thing apart with some wire cutters (there are metal things holding the pieces together), then with some zip ties you can remake a cage any shape or size you like! Though all the pieces aren't square, there are four rectangular also. I think this would be the cheapest way to make something similar to the NIC cube cages. 

Oh here's the cubes that I found reasonably priced:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SXSER6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Though I see you're from Aus so these links aren't that helpful haha! 

Hope you find a decent solution soon, let us know how you get on!
All the best,
Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## pani (Feb 2, 2014)

Amazon ships some things to Australia, but unfortunately not the cubes available on Amazon. 

If I have no other choice, I guess I can try taking apart a cage/xpen and messing around with it.


----------



## selbert (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh that's such a shame, if I see any others cheap and they ship to you I'll post right away! I've got far too much time on my hands at the minute haha constantly browsing!


----------



## JBun (Feb 2, 2014)

Using xpen panels is essentially the same concept. They are just much bigger than NIC panels. And you will probably need to use stronger zip ties, or more of them, to support the heavier weight.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 2, 2014)

Can you get wire dog crates? They can work well for rabbits. You can add a level and even stack the cages if needed. You would want a fairly big one, so it can be a bit more expensive. 
I have also seen people use this kind of shelving. You do have to get to cut to the size you want and find a way to use the edge, but they can work.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 2, 2014)

I've used x-pen/fencing panels to make a temporary cage for Bandit after I got him neutered.





It's a bit of a pain with mine because they're a little taller than they are wide so you get some funny overlap, but it does work. I can imagine it being slightly more awkward than working with nic grids because have bigger panels it's not as easy to add an extra one on if you don't have the room for it unless you overlap. Would work pretty well adding a second level too. Trying to remember where my panels are from, maybe sam's warehouse. They're cheaper and a bit more lightweight than other panels, but the door isn't overly large for trying to get in and out (and you have to keep a latch on it because bandit can open it without one). But any sort of panels like this would probably do the trick. Though if I was going to go for a double story one, I might be inclined to get panels that are a little stronger.


----------



## pani (Feb 3, 2014)

It looks like this particular set of cubes WILL ship to Australian addresses! I'm going to jump on that once I get paid.  How many sets do you think I'd need to create a decent sized cage for two buns?


----------



## pani (Feb 3, 2014)

Actually, I'll have to investigate shipping costs.  Nice to know they're available, hopefully shipping won't be too bad haha.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 3, 2014)

For two bunnies you probably want either a 4x3x2 (Length, height, depth) or maybe a 3x3x2 depending on how big your girl is going to get. The three high allows you to add an extra level, maybe two again depending on the size of your bunns. If you weren't using cubes on the floor, you would need about 50 grid squares (I think), So three boxes. That's for a 4x3x2, without a floor and with an additional level at 3x2.

Actually, since Felix is a Nethi and Clemantine is a lop, you might only need levels that are one grid high (you'll have to see how high they can stand up). I would need higher levels for Bandit because he's larger, and has long upright ears


----------



## pani (Feb 4, 2014)

Felix can stand pretty high already, so I might go with taller levels to give him more room. Even if I bought four boxes, I think it'd be cheaper than buying them both new cages, even with shipping.  Thanks!


----------



## pani (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang. 

Amazon wants to charge $168.49 for shipping. I guess my bunnies won't be getting a traditional NIC cage after all!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 4, 2014)

Yuck!! There must be another place to get them.. surely. I think we'll have to start petitioning Big W and Target etc, because their stores in the USA sell the cubes, they just don't sell them here!!


----------



## selbert (Feb 4, 2014)

Woooaaah that is some pricey delivery! You could try asking your local pet store if they would consider ordering them in and selling them? Most people with rabbits either use dog crates or something similar to NIC cages, so it could be something worth their expense in the long run? Worth a shot, worst case they say no! Maybe a few pictures could persuade them, especially with everyone's fury friends in!


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 4, 2014)

I looked up what it would cost to send a 5" or so, stack of NIC grids to Australia, and through both Canada Post and USPS, youre looking at over $100. And those guys are usually cheaper then the big name package companies ive found in the past when I looked up shipping grids :|

I would look into using a 42 or 28" wire dog kennel. At least that all ready has a roof!


----------



## pani (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, I guess I'll be looking down a different route for housing options.  Wire dog kennels!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been doing some web-browsing, and apparently Guinea Pigs Australia online now sells the grids. They sell a 4 cube pack (16 grid squares) for $28. Which compared to other places, may not be cheap, but at least you don't have to pay over $100 in shipping. I did a quick check, and for 3 packets of grids to be sent to me, the shipping cost was $29.40 (and I think only $34 something for 4 packets of grids). They're only doing pre-orders now, apparently they won't get out until the end of April, but if you're still wanting these, it might be the way to go. I'm honestly very tempted myself, but given that I can't build Bandit an indoor cage at this stage, it seems a little pointless 

Oh, here's the link  http://www.guineapigsaustraliashop.com/product-p/ccc.htm


----------



## pani (Mar 11, 2014)

Woohoo!!!



Thanks Bec! My guys might get their NIC condo after all.


----------



## pani (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh wow, that site is great! So much bunny stuff on there for a reasonable price.


----------



## pani (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry to post 3x in a row...

Shipping is still a little pricey for the cubes on that site, but I could still get two sets (32 grids) delivered for under $100 AUD. I think I'll do it once we move into a new place.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't looked at their other products, but will have to do so now!  How much is shipping for you? I guess it must be a fair bit more for shipping across to Perth, that's gotta suck 

Wow, they do have a lot of cool stuff. I might have to get something for Bandit, maybe a timothy mat or some papaya treats.


----------



## pani (Mar 13, 2014)

They also stock Oxbow and Momi (which I've never heard of) hay, and they have a lot of options. Looks much better than the stuff I get from the pet store! Can't wait to get some along with a hay feeder, so I waste heaps less. My bunnies are messy; spreading their hay everywhere and going potty on it instead of eating.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah I did look at the Momi, I'd never heard of it before either. With shipping it'd probably come out to about what I pay for a bag of oxbow which is $19 from a vet clinic near my house (ironically enough not Bandit's vet). Bandit's actually really good with his hay, I only keep it at one end of his litter box and the only time it goes anywhere is if it falls over the edge of the tray, thank goodness he doesn't have a habit of pushing it everywhere.

I love all the hand-made snuggle tents and things for the pigs they sell. I've been thinking about buying a little hooded cat bed for Bandit to use during winter, but I think all there's are geared towards guinea pigs so would be much too small for Bandit


----------



## pani (Mar 13, 2014)

Those cute beds make me want to get some piggies to house them in!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 23, 2014)

Just wondering what your skill set level is. I made panels out of 2x4's, covered them with hardware cloth(wire mesh used on vents around the house for air but designed to keep bugs and critters out) and used door hinges and pins to link them. Worked great for our dogs so I don't see any problem with bunnies--our small dog at the time was a Great Dane.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 24, 2014)

You could use an X-pen to make a cage if you have the space and could even have more than one level. When I first brought the girls home I had a cage I made for them from their X-pen. The one I have has panels 28" wide and they are 46" tall. I simply set it up in a rectangle. The cage turned out to be 28" X 7', they even had enough room to binky. I bought them an extra large dog pen because 1. They are destructive and I got tired of trying to find flooring they wouldn't chew. I had tried a pond liner and then coroplast which didn't work because I had sides to it that they chewed since they weren't litter trained yet. A flat piece they cannot chew if you have it a little longer than the cage. 2. the set up I have now ensures not mating takes place through a cage since my buns are intact and I have females and a male.

The X pen to me seemed a little flimsy when set up as it was but if you put in levels it will help to make it sturdier.

I'm not sure what all you have available to you but you could support a level ,with wooden dowels zip tied to the X-pen, or shelves or maybe even some wire type fencing and then just place coroplast or some other material on top so their little feets don't go through the wiring.

Sometimes just switching their schedule around if possible can help. The girls are crazy energetic whereas Thumper is calm. Since I can't have the bunnies out at the same time I figured I'd let Thump out for the first half of the day and the girls later figuring they can run around before bed and be settled at night. That did not happen. Now I let them out in the morning and although they spend part of their time out now laying around where before they didn't they are now calm at night.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 24, 2014)

I forgot I wanted to mention hay racks. Sorry my brain is not awake yet. You can use items other than an actual built to be a hay rack, hay rack. 

Thumper shay rack is a small plastic storage bin I found at the dollar store. It has small holes throughout it which I like because it helps keep the hay dust from building up. I simply cut one side open so he can reach in with no problems.

For the girls I found a plastic container that is actually made for placing in your shower to hold shampoo and such. It has small holes through it as well. It came with a large suction cup on the back and I simply removed it.

Both hay racks are hung on the cages using zip ties.

The one problem I did find is that if you buy something big enough for your bun to sit in they will hop in there and potty on the hay while they eat. What I have now I made sure was slightly too small for the buns to fit in and yet they both hold plenty of hay. I do give them hay twice a day but could stack more if I had to.


----------



## Violetgems (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know if it is something particularly odd about my 6 week old bunny, but he can jump and scale his crate which is nearly a meter high! I often find him up the top hanging on. Lol He'd be out of those open top enclosures in a flash. I think I might just have to settle for a large rather boring dog crate. Lol. But they sure do look cool. Fingers crossed my bun simmers down a bit.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 28, 2014)

Violetgems said:


> I don't know if it is something particularly odd about my 6 week old bunny, but he can jump and scale his crate which is nearly a meter high! I often find him up the top hanging on. Lol He'd be out of those open top enclosures in a flash. I think I might just have to settle for a large rather boring dog crate. Lol. But they sure do look cool. Fingers crossed my bun simmers down a bit.




I have a two week old kit that has already managed to climb halfway up the wall of the cage! You should of seen the distressed look on mum's face it was like "OH NO, THEY CAN CLIMB."


----------



## Violetgems (Mar 29, 2014)

HiddlesKenway said:


> I have a two week old kit that has already managed to climb halfway up the wall of the cage! You should of seen the distressed look on mum's face it was like "OH NO, THEY CAN CLIMB."



LOL! Boy, oh boy! Can they ever climb! Priceless. :toast:


----------



## Azerane (Mar 29, 2014)

That's why the open top design on the website is a design for guinea pigs, but the cubes can be used easily to create cages for rabbits, that definitely need a roof on them  Bandit's not a climber, but he can jump quite well and he loves rattling those bars.


----------



## pani (Mar 30, 2014)

Oooh, I can't wait to get these cubes. I hate cleaning Felix and Clementine's current cage! It's hard to get into the nooks, and Felix loves tearing the wood off.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 2, 2014)

Oooh, so you ordered them?! Very exciting  I can't wait... even though they're not mine, lol.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 4, 2014)

GUYS!!!! Just looking in the most recent Kmart catalogue I got, they have the cube sets! Granted, it seems they may only come in white (which I don't want, but they're here!). $25 for a 4 cube set, 16 grid squares. So less than online from guinea pigs Australia, but only in white from what I can tell. I can't find it on the Kmart website, but it's called Roomates stackable 4 cube wire set.


----------



## pani (Aug 4, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well... I've already got my setup completed... but that's so exciting for other Australians!


----------



## hrmom26 (Aug 4, 2014)

if you have a kmart near you definitely go to the store and check. i got 6 cube set for $21.00 in store and made this cage total cost $55


----------



## Azerane (Aug 4, 2014)

That's the weird thing though, every time I've been into Kmart or a similar store, I check for the grids and have never seen them before. Sounds like you got a great price. I will have to hunt again.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't know how you managed to find them. I never have. They had the white ones, but no black


----------



## Azerane (Aug 8, 2014)

Well... I did it. Went on to Guinea Pigs Australia tonight and paid for four boxes of cubes  That way I'll have them for when we move and I can get Bandit set up straight away. I'm excited


----------



## pani (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay! Looking forward to seeing your design!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 12, 2014)

If anyone was thinking about getting the white grids from Kmart, I was in my local store yesterday and they had the sets on clearance for $15.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 19, 2016)

Update on the Aussie cube situation. For people in South Australia (not sure if other states have this store), Browse In & Save sells boxes of 24 grids for $39. This is much cheaper than Guinea Pigs Australia who have recently jacked up their prices to $39.90 for a box of 16 grids (plus you still have to pay shipping).

I just bought myself a box today, condo expansions here we come


----------



## JBun (Aug 19, 2016)

Azerane said:


> Update on the Aussie cube situation. For people in South Australia (not sure if other states have this store), Browse In & Save sells boxes of 24 grids for $39. This is much cheaper than Guinea Pigs Australia who have recently jacked up their prices to $39.90 for a box of 16 grids (plus you still have to pay shipping).
> 
> I just bought myself a box today, condo expansions here we come



Wait, does this mean there's a new bun in your life?


----------



## Azerane (Aug 22, 2016)

JBun said:


> Wait, does this mean there's a new bun in your life?



Maybe... See here  http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=86702


----------



## pepnclo (Nov 28, 2016)

Are the grids from Kmart the same size?

My cage is missing a few grids but I don't want to pay what Guinea Pigs Australia is charging so for the moment its a bit of a Frankenstein Condo.


----------

